# Coincidence? I think not!



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

Funny story to share. My hedgie Sandra is my liner diver and has been known in the past to drag blankets into her water dish. She has been good for a very long time and has left them alone as long as they are her special things. Since this week has been hectic with all the cooking and prep for Thanksgiving I have had switch the schedule some and only play with one hedgie a night. I thought it was so weird because this whole week I find Sandra up in her wheel with blankets (She actually made a bed up there! lol) but her entire cage will be soaked. It was happening like every other day and I didn't know what got into her. Then tonight she gets caught red handed! The whole time she has been mad and it all comes together now. She is doing it on Loken's night to come out. I got Loken out and we did our normal thing and I put him back, I heard Sandra moving around in her cage and peak out. She runs to the door like she always does and I talk to her for a minute before leaving. Something had me go back a few minutes later and I caught her dragging stuff in there and the liner was already soaked. She sees me, puts it down and runs over to the door to get out! She was so obvious about it too after I caught her and no shame :lol: So I guess what Sandra wants, Sandra gets because she has totally snuck in some time all week on Loken's day. She's a great one for comic relief!


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

:lol: Such a cute story, she showed you who's the boss and it's not Tony Danza! :lol:


----------



## Quinn (Apr 24, 2011)

Hahaha :lol: that'a a funny story.


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

:lol: Wow! We could take lessons from Sandra! Hubby not spending enough time with you? Soak everything in the house, including his lazyboy & his side of the bed. :lol: :lol:


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

What a clever girl she is. :lol:


----------



## StrawberryJAM (Sep 20, 2011)

Hahaha... its amazing how tricky they are!!


----------



## GoldenEyes (Nov 4, 2011)

lol i love how she had no shame :lol:


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

:lol: She's such a stinker! That's such a great story and I love her silly personality!


----------



## hanhan27 (May 12, 2011)

PJM said:


> :lol: Wow! We could take lessons from Sandra! Hubby not spending enough time with you? Soak everything in the house, including his lazyboy & his side of the bed. :lol: :lol:


HAHA I thought this exact same thing, PJ!

That is a seriously funny story. What a turd! :lol:


----------



## shawnwk1 (Jul 8, 2011)

sounds like she's bored and screaming out for attention when it's not her night to be out (she really loves you and wants to be with you lol). maybe try hiding crickets around her cage when it's not her night to be out to give her a little extra something to do to keep her busy. or even switching out toys so she has different things to play with those nights? or maybe giving her a dig box and hiding mealworms and crickets in there.


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

PJM said:


> :lol: Wow! We could take lessons from Sandra! Hubby not spending enough time with you? Soak everything in the house, including his lazyboy & his side of the bed. :lol: :lol:


 :lol: That just might work I can see my hubbys shocked look now :lol:



LarryT said:


> :lol: Such a cute story, she showed you who's the boss and it's not Tony Danza! :lol:


She has to be getting a hold of the Netflix controller and watching it when I'm not around :lol: :lol:

She sure is a little stinker, her little antics crack me up in a good way  Hiding treats is a really good idea I may have to try it next time I have to alternate the days, hopefully it will work and she'll have mercy on me


----------



## Arquan (Nov 9, 2011)

That is such a cute story! She obviously loves you


----------

